# Getting started - and wet rot



## Shane1978 (30 Nov 2020)

Hello!
I’m a complete beginner to all this and have 1 main enquiry: about this table top. 
also looking for general advice on getting into woodworking (I live in east London/Essex borders)
I’m currently re-thinking my storage sheds to make a temporary ‘workshop’ (temporary cos the sheds are falling apart and will have to be replaced in the next 12 months - more on that to come, I’m sure). 
This table has been in the shed and was very damp on top. Soft to touch in parts and with black spots (pictured). 
It’s solid though. And will be a great addition to my ‘workshop’ shed - alongside the wonky draper workbench and the Sainsbury’s crates (VERY useful btw) filled with tools and wood.
how do I treat the tabletop? It’s drying out indoors atm, but what do I put on it to protect it? Penetrating epoxy? Ronseal? Shall I cover it with plywood? Or fill the cracks?
I like the idea of using it to practice a bit.. sanding, oiling etc. I’ve never been able to really play with a big surface like this before. What to do??


----------

